
Where to find good social media/marketing expert? - dimasf
I will need to get someone join me soon who would help me promote my product through social media, blogs etc but I can&#x27;t pay, so it&#x27;s going to be equity only. What is the good place to find such people except for craigslist?
======
Gustomaximus
I saw your company is listed on Angel but no jobs. Have you tried that?
[https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs)

Also if you’re not marketing side, be careful about knowing how a person will
deliver. Loads of people are 'social experts' and very few are good. It’s an
uncanny knack the people that can connect with community.

Anecdotally, I think you have good potential product. But I can’t see this
nailing it. Some comments;

Design: Clean it up. Less is more. E.g. The skill search on the front-page is
way below a standard screen fold. You need to simplify the info and get people
doing the search immediately. I like that you don’t force the login
immediately.

No search matches: This is not handled particularly well. In the early days
you'll get mostly non matches so you need to nail this process. I’d suggest
dropping most of the explanation and have a simplified "No current Matches but
were new and growing. Enter your email or phone and we'll drop you a note as
soon as someone does. We promise not to use your email for any other purpose."
type think. Then have the email entry right there and nothing else. Once you
grab that you can ask for more info you need the fast lock in, no more than 4
fields. And make sure the language sells the benefit someone will get in
contact and the enjoyment. Also I hope your storing all the search and
destination info for rejections as a marketer can use these for targeting who
they bring in.

Ratings: I'd consider changing the ratings. Let people rate themselves but
make that it. Then let people give meetups a single 5 star rating and a
commentary. It seem weird to me to rate people on each and every skill. Kind
of creepy... I suspect may people won’t like that. And a single rating is
simpler and comment will cover anyone that is clearly better/worse about how
they rank themselves.

Its late where I am… good night...good luck.

~~~
dimasf
thank you for suggestions! Your feedback is very helpful!

------
kindofsquishy
There are lots of online communities where we all gather - often you can join
them and post what kind of person you're looking for.

#SMChat is a Twitter hashtag based discussion where you'd be able to see a lot
of us for example.

LinkedIn also has a bunch of networking groups too.

I'm from Australia, so SEEK.com.au exists as our primary job search site and
allows people to not set salaries etc, but you may go through a lot of
applications once you explain it is equity only.

In my experience being approached by people such as yourself, you'd probably
need to find a freelancer who is willing to do it part time as for most of us
equity only doesn't pay the bills :)

Good luck finding someone, and good luck with your project!

